# Gehäusegewinde überdreht - was tun, damit Schrauben wieder richtig fassen?



## unLieb (23. Januar 2014)

*Gehäusegewinde überdreht - was tun, damit Schrauben wieder richtig fassen?*

Halli hallo. 

Mein Problem ist, dass die Gewinde für meine Seitenwände und für die Slotbelche teils schon so überdreht sind, dass man die Schrauben mit etwas hin und her bewegen so rausziehen kann. 

Der einfachste Weg wäre nun natürlich, mir einfach ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen. Jedoch möchte ich diese Geldausgabe erst einmal noch vermeiden. 


Gibt es einen Weg, die Schrauben wieder irgendwie "fest" zu bekommen?


----------



## cortes (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gehäusegewinde überdreht - was tun, damit Schrauben wieder richtig fassen?*

Hallo,

Gewinde nachschneiden wird wohl nichts bringen wenn das schon so ausgelutscht ist...entweder aufbohren und neues Gewinde mit ner Nummer größer schneiden oder die Schrauben kleben, wenn Sie nicht oft getauscht werden.
Mit etwas Kraft am Schraubendreher sollte man den Kleber später auch wieder "brechen" können und die Schrauben normal lösen.

grüße


----------



## Adi1 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gehäusegewinde überdreht - was tun, damit Schrauben wieder richtig fassen?*

Du könntest ein neues (größeres) Gewinde reinschneiden, was natürlich bei der geringen Blechdicke nicht so einfach ist .

Alternativ kann man auch einen gescheiten Kleber nehmen, so als Übergangslösung.


----------



## Crush182 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gehäusegewinde überdreht - was tun, damit Schrauben wieder richtig fassen?*

Gewindebuchsen/einsätze wären noch ne Möglichkeit. 
Die könntest du in das Restgewinde einkleben und dann neue Schrauben mit evtl. unterlegescheibe benutzen.
-Damit das Restgewinde nicht weiter misshandelt wird 

Ich weiß nur nicht, ob die klein genug für`s Gehäuse wären.

Hier mal ein Bsp.:
TAPPEX® Gewindeeinsätze | KVT-Fastening Deutschland


----------



## Smallone (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gehäusegewinde überdreht - was tun, damit Schrauben wieder richtig fassen?*

das def. gewinde hartlöten und neues reindrehen, du kannst die schraube auch mit 1-2 lagen isolierband o.ä. umwinkeln und reindrehen ist zwar ne futzlerei aber sollte halten


----------



## godfather22 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gehäusegewinde überdreht - was tun, damit Schrauben wieder richtig fassen?*

Mir würde ganz spontan einfach der Griff zu Schraube und Mutter einfallen. Sollte die einfachste Lösung sein


----------



## R0D4 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gehäusegewinde überdreht - was tun, damit Schrauben wieder richtig fassen?*

Einfach wäre es, wenn man ne längere Schraube benutzt und auf der Gegenseite eine Mutter mit dem  passenden Gewinde befestigt. Sehr guter Kleber und nur ganz geringe Kraft anwenden beim zuschrauben. Außer du hast die Möglichkeit diese gleich anzuschweisen. Alternativ ne Möglichkeit falls das schneiden eines größeren Gewinde scheitert oder nicht möglich ist.


----------



## unLieb (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gehäusegewinde überdreht - was tun, damit Schrauben wieder richtig fassen?*

Ging ja fix mit den Antworten. 

Also ein größeres Gewinde reindrehen finde ich jetzt nicht so optimal. Würden ja wieder neue Schrauben etc. bedeuten. 

Kleben möchte ich auch nicht, da ich mein Gehäuse doch regelmäßig öffne. Bei den Slotblechen würde das vielleicht noch gehen, da ich Grafikkarte etc. eher nicht so häufig wechsle. 

Muttern würden maximal bei den Slotblechen gehen, aber nicht bei dem Seitenteil. Es sei denn, ich würde die Muttern innen irgendwie festkleben. 


Diese Gewindebuchsen finde ich recht interessant. Bin da aber auch ratlos ob die sich denn einfach so benutzen lassen. 


Was sind denn die Gehäusestandardschrauben? Sind das M6er?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gehäusegewinde überdreht - was tun, damit Schrauben wieder richtig fassen?*

Ganz einfach etwas größere Schrauben besorgen. Entweder Blechschrauben oder selbst schneidende Schrauben


----------



## R0D4 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gehäusegewinde überdreht - was tun, damit Schrauben wieder richtig fassen?*

So gehts auch, mit bissle Kraft rein und gut ist


----------



## R0D4 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gehäusegewinde überdreht - was tun, damit Schrauben wieder richtig fassen?*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind Gewindebuchsen normalerweise in einem Vierkantloch und bestehen aus einer Mutter mit Halteklammer.


----------



## X6Sixcore (23. Januar 2014)

Bei dem kleinen Maß wird das etwas schwierig mit Buchsen, wobei hier Einziehmuttern das Einsatzgebiet besser treffen.

Und das Gewinde...ich meine, das ist nicht unbedingt normal metrisch...bin mir aber nicht sicher. M3 käme da noch am Nächsten dran.

Selbstschneidende Schrauben halten auch nur zwei/drei Mal raus und rein, bevor das ausnudelt.

Das beste werden tatsächlich M4-Muttern hinter einem aufgebohrten Loch sein, die angeklebt werden.

Mir fällt allerdings gerade noch was ein:
Versuche vielleicht mal Knetmetall und schneide das Gewinde direkt da rein (im weichen Zustand reicht dafür ne einfache Schraube aus).
Du brauchst dafür nur zur Fixierung noch ein paar Löcher drum rum, weil die Oberfläche vom Gehäuse selbst mit Anschleifen nicht haltbar genug sein wird.
Dann reißt der Klumpen beim Rein- oder Rausdrehen ab und das wäre unpraktisch.

Okay, ist optisch nicht die Welt, aber als Überbrückung ein Weg.


Da fand' ich die alten Chieftecs ja ganz genial, mit dem Griff zum Öffnen an den Seiten, ganz ohne Schrauben. Sowas ist heute ja sehr selten geworden...

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Gehäusegewinde überdreht - was tun, damit Schrauben wieder richtig fassen?*

Ich meine das sind 6/32 UNC Gewinde.
Wenn dein Gehäuse aus Stahl ist, würde ich mir einfach jemanden suchen der dir ne Mutter hinter das Gewinde schweisst (am Besten mit WIG).
Nur würde ich dann die Schrauben wechseln und metrische nehmen, z.B. M3 oder M4.


----------

